
Where Did Boeing Go Wrong? - mimixco
https://slate.com/technology/2019/03/ethiopian-air-crash-where-did-boeing-go-wrong-with-the-737-max.html
======
ratsmack
I look at this in the same light as Tesla and their autonomous driving
systems. When software becomes sufficiently capable, there is a tendency for
people to put too much trust in the machine to make the right decisions. And
in such cases, the software may react badly to corner cases that were not
addressed in testing.

